# Solved: WSUS installation issue



## Jbumpus

I am having an issue with WSUS. Our client purchased a new document management system and when it was installed the vendor just plowed ahead without regard to what other applications and services the installation would affect. Long story short now we have to uninstall WSUS 3.0 and re install it as it's own website on port 8530 rather than under the default website. When I went to uninstall it I got a message saying it could not be uninstalled due to an error. After some research I found that using the installer cleanup utility would take care of the problem. It is now gone from the add/remove programs and the clean up utility but when I went to reinstall WSUS I got an error saying that a newer version is already installed. I am downloading the latest version now but if nothing shows that WSUS is still install then why am I able to still get to the console and why am I being told that it is still on the machine here is the WSUSSetop.log file:

2009-04-15 08:03:06 Success MWUSSetup Validating pre-requisites...
2009-04-15 08:03:20 Success MWUSSetup Removing Wsus...
2009-04-15 08:03:23 Success CustomActions.Dll Successfully set propery of WSUS admin groups' full names
2009-04-15 08:03:25 Error CustomActions.Dll ExecuteQuery: Failed to execute SQL query EXEC dbo.sp_helpdb 'SUSDB' (Error 0x80040E14)
2009-04-15 08:03:25 Error CustomActions.Dll ExecuteQueryGetMultipleResults: Failed to execute query EXEC dbo.sp_helpdb '%s' (Error 0x80040E14)
2009-04-15 08:03:25 Error CustomActions.Dll GetDatabaseLocation: Failed to execute SQL query EXEC dbo.sp_helpdb '%s' (Error 0x80040E14)
2009-04-15 08:03:25 Error CustomActions.Dll SetWyukonInstallDirProperty: Failed to get installed location of SUSDB in WYukon (Error 0x80040E14)
2009-04-15 08:03:25 Error CustomActions.Dll SetUnInstallProperties: Failed to set WYUKON install directory (Error 0x80040E14)
2009-04-15 08:03:26 Error MWUSSetup RemoveWsus: MWUS Uninstall Failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2009-04-15 08:03:26 Error MWUSSetup Wsus MSI uninstallation failed. (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2009-04-15 08:03:26 Error MWUSSetup CSetupDriver::LaunchSetup: Setup failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2009-04-15 08:03:31 Error MWUSSetup DoInstall: Wsus setup failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2009-04-15 08:31:00 Success MWUSSetup Validating pre-requisites...
2009-04-15 08:31:15 Success MWUSSetup Removing Wsus...
2009-04-15 08:31:16 Success CustomActions.Dll Successfully set propery of WSUS admin groups' full names
2009-04-15 08:31:20 Error CustomActions.Dll ExecuteQuery: Failed to execute SQL query EXEC dbo.sp_helpdb 'SUSDB' (Error 0x80040E14)
2009-04-15 08:31:20 Error CustomActions.Dll ExecuteQueryGetMultipleResults: Failed to execute query EXEC dbo.sp_helpdb '%s' (Error 0x80040E14)
2009-04-15 08:31:20 Error CustomActions.Dll GetDatabaseLocation: Failed to execute SQL query EXEC dbo.sp_helpdb '%s' (Error 0x80040E14)
2009-04-15 08:31:20 Error CustomActions.Dll SetWyukonInstallDirProperty: Failed to get installed location of SUSDB in WYukon (Error 0x80040E14)
2009-04-15 08:31:20 Error CustomActions.Dll SetUnInstallProperties: Failed to set WYUKON install directory (Error 0x80040E14)
2009-04-15 08:31:20 Error MWUSSetup RemoveWsus: MWUS Uninstall Failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2009-04-15 08:31:20 Error MWUSSetup Wsus MSI uninstallation failed. (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2009-04-15 08:31:20 Error MWUSSetup CSetupDriver::LaunchSetup: Setup failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2009-04-15 08:31:23 Error MWUSSetup DoInstall: Wsus setup failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2009-04-15 08:33:34 Success MWUSSetup Validating pre-requisites...
2009-04-15 08:33:47 Success MWUSSetup Removing Wsus...
2009-04-15 08:33:48 Success CustomActions.Dll Successfully set propery of WSUS admin groups' full names
2009-04-15 08:34:05 Error CustomActions.Dll CSqlConnection::Open: Failed to open SQL connection to instance FS2\MICROSOFT##SSEE (Error 0x80004005: Unspecified error)
2009-04-15 08:34:05 Error CustomActions.Dll GetDatabaseLocation: Failed to open connection to SQL instance %computername%\MICROSOFT##SSEE (Error 0x80004005: Unspecified error)
2009-04-15 08:34:05 Error CustomActions.Dll SetWyukonInstallDirProperty: Failed to get installed location of SUSDB in WYukon (Error 0x80004005: Unspecified error)
2009-04-15 08:34:05 Error CustomActions.Dll SetUnInstallProperties: Failed to set WYUKON install directory (Error 0x80004005: Unspecified error)
2009-04-15 08:34:05 Error MWUSSetup RemoveWsus: MWUS Uninstall Failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2009-04-15 08:34:05 Error MWUSSetup Wsus MSI uninstallation failed. (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2009-04-15 08:34:05 Error MWUSSetup CSetupDriver::LaunchSetup: Setup failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2009-04-15 08:34:07 Error MWUSSetup DoInstall: Wsus setup failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2009-04-15 08:50:26 Success MWUSSetup Validating pre-requisites...
2009-04-15 08:50:28 Error MWUSSetup Higher version of WSUS is already installed. (Error 0x00000000: The operation completed successfully.)
2009-04-15 08:50:29 Error MWUSSetup CSetupDriver: LaunchSetup: Pre-requisites check failed. (Error 0x80041460)
2009-04-15 08:50:45 Error MWUSSetup DoInstall: Wsus setup failed (Error 0x80041460)

Any help would be great


----------



## StumpedTechy

> After some research I found that using the installer cleanup utility would take care of the problem.


This utility rarely works for me when I have failed uninstalls. The thing is the MSI could be looking for any number of files that the cleanup utility did not remove (really that just yanks out a few registry entires and doesn't "clean-up" a botched uninstall.

Have you tried this- http://support.microsoft.com/kb/920660

WSUS Setup uses Microsoft SQL Server to perform the installation, which requires that the user running WSUS setup have administrative authority.

To grant administrative authority to a new user account or new group":

1. Save the following text in Notepad as GrantAdmin.sql:

EXEC sp_grantlogin '<SQL_Server_Name>\<User_Logon_Name>'
Go
EXEC sp_addsrvrolemember '<SQL_Server_Name>\<User_Logon_Name>', 'sysadmin'
Go
NOTE: For an existing user or group, use:
EXEC sp_addsrvrolemember '<SQL_Server_Name>\<User_Logon_Name>', 'sysadmin'
Go
2. Open a CMD.EXE window.
3. Type the following command and press Enter:

osql -E -i C:\<FolderName>\GrantAdmin.sql


----------



## Jbumpus

This did end up working for me thanks for the help!


----------

